# Found!!!!!!!!!! rough collie sable and white bitch



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

DOG FOUND!! If anyone has or knows anyone who has lost a female lassie dog in the Moreton/Leasowe area please contact me because we have her!! Most gorgeous, lovely dog I have ever come across, so calm and placid, been out in the rain looks like for maybe a few days and her owners must be missing her so much  please get in touch so we can get her home!.


(pany info please pm me!)


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Poor dog, thank goodness someone kind like you have taken the dog in
Have you looked on the Dog Lost website?
Also if you have a vet nearby they will scan for a micro chip
Hope owner is found soon , they must be frantic.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

owner come forward, travellers! apparently 3rd time she's been found wandering. poor thing lets hope the owners sign her over to rescue!


----------

